

Justin.tv Wins Funding, Opens Platform - bootload
http://newteevee.com/2007/10/02/justintv-wins-funding-opens-platform/

======
nextmoveone
If we got picked (my group) for YC.

We'd definitely want to do a Justin.tv feed!

That thing is awesome!

~~~
bootload
_"... We'd definitely want to do a Justin.tv feed! ..."_

Just curious, what would you do?

~~~
nextmoveone
Just record the house, us coding, arguing, hanging out, vlogging, like..real
world meets America's next top model(or top chef) meets Computer Programming.

